# The Merlin



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

The Merlin, to learn guitar. 

Le merlin, un instrument québécois | ICI.Radio-Canada.ca

at my daughters school, she had a guitar, not a Merlin. They use acoustic squier. But they want to transfer to all things Merlin as it is easier to learn for younger kids, apparently. 

I don't agree... My son and daughter are doing great at 6 string guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It likely works both ways. Starting on the Merlin for some that are not as quick learners as your son, will give them confidence and they will not be so frustrated that they quit.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, The Merlin is a good way to start making music without the frustration of a long learning curve.
Once you get the hang of rhythm, and learn what chords you actually play on the Merlin, the enthusiasm is there to want to learn how to recreate that on a guitar.

I have one and I find that I approach it differently than a guitar and that becomes an inspiration. I discover new (to me) things and then I can translate that back to guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I had an older (high school, going off to university now) Merlin student this past year, though she also did some banjo and guitar. It's a very cool and fun little instrument, particularly well suited to small hands, fits easily in a school locker and backpack, has its own gigbag if you want, easy to tune, easy to find melodies and chords, easy to service, and easy to transition to other stringed instruments. 

There is precious little tab for the instrument online, but Godin has a few little books available, and I ended up writing out a lot of tunes for the instrument in both standard notation and tab. There are some dulcimer sites from which tabs can be adapted.

I installed a strap button on the neck heel to make it easier to hold, and gauged up the strings a thou' to lose the sloppy string tension.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Mooh said:


> gauged up the strings a thou' to lose the sloppy string tension.


Good idea. I might give that a shot with mine.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

My daughter says it's a ukulele...


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

My ears are burning...


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It is a dulcimer with a neck..and not an instrument quebecois


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> It is a dulcimer with a neck..and not an instrument quebecois


It was developed by Robert Godin; seagull are made in La Patrie. What makes it a not québécois instrument in your opinion?


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There have been other versions done beforehand my small scale builders like the McNally Strumstick and others.

Granted it is made in Quebec and can be called Quebecois but its origins lie elsewhere.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> There have been other versions done beforehand my small scale builders like the McNally Strumstick and others.
> 
> Granted it is made in Quebec and can be called Quebecois but its origins lie elsewhere.


OK, I follow you there, and I will agree as much as I agree that the stratocaster was not invented by fender being that the development of electric guitar was made by Rickenbacker before that. 

After all, making and commercializing a new instrument cannot be based on anything else that have been made beforehand.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume you mean this.... Seagull Merlin

Has any considered a baritone ukulele? Easy to fret. Strings are tuned like the top four on a guitar.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume you mean this.... Seagull Merlin
> 
> Has any considered a baritone ukulele? Easy to fret. Strings are tuned like the top four on a guitar.


Can't we tune smaller ukes the same way?


----------



## Lakota (Dec 20, 2013)

Mooh said:


> I had an older (high school, going off to university now) Merlin student this past year, though she also did some banjo and guitar. It's a very cool and fun little instrument, particularly well suited to small hands, fits easily in a school locker and backpack, has its own gigbag if you want, easy to tune, easy to find melodies and chords, easy to service, and easy to transition to other stringed instruments.
> 
> There is precious little tab for the instrument online, but Godin has a few little books available, and I ended up writing out a lot of tunes for the instrument in both standard notation and tab. There are some dulcimer sites from which tabs can be adapted.
> 
> I installed a strap button on the neck heel to make it easier to hold, and gauged up the strings a thou' to lose the sloppy string tension.


Not tab, but there is a Canadian on Youtube that has a whack of great how to videos on lots of good tunes with the Merlin: sirant


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've played--them, they're fun.
Although I don't what exactly I'd do with one--but that doesn't mean I wouldn't buy one some day...


----------

